# need to know this asap



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

can i have everyones personal feelings on the nature of cockapoos? all the ones i have met have been friendly, livelyand sociable, however, a few people have told me that they can be manic, untrainable, and completely loopy! most people seem to think labradoodles are easier! please give your views x


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

With any dog its the training that counts !
Cockapoo's are friendly, sociable etc and are very trainable. Having said that my sister in law owns a very well trained labradoodle, the difference is SIZE ! Herbie, the labradoodle, can rest his chin on the kitchen work surface 
Any dog can potentially be manic and loopy and sometimes they are like children and need to let off steam !


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

In reality a "manic, untrainable and completely loopy" dog would normally be the result of an "owner issue" not a general dog's "nature issue" !

Don't believe the hype that Show types are more docile than Workers - there are loads of threads on here on that debate - as you can find as many alive Show types as you can docile Working types.

Equally - the "dad" element does play a part in the resultant pup's nature - we ourselves do a a much more wired Working bitch than the rest (Suzie) however mating her to Uncle Fester last year lead to two of the most chilled pups we have had (Woody II and Woodetta).

If you did have any concerns - look to visit breeders who actually own adult Cockapoos to be able to show them first hand - or better still attend one of the many Walks / Meets organised on both here / The Cockapoo Club of GB (CCGB) and by the Cockapoo Owners Club (COC) - they are generally open to everyone and you can get to meet a wide spectrum of Poos, chat to their owners and it's a great way of word-of-mouth recommendation after you narrow your search down to the "look" that appeals to you most.

Happy hunting x

Stephen x


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

yes i understand that, we have already got a dog, she is 6 and still lets off steam! i think i have met up with some prejudice against cockapoos!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

Jukee Doodles said:


> In reality a "manic, untrainable and completely loopy" dog would normally be the result of an "owner issue" not a general dog's "nature issue" !
> 
> Don't believe the hype that Show types are more docile than Workers - there are loads of threads on here on that debate - as you can find as many alive Show types as you can docile Working types.
> 
> ...


thankyou so much for that? dont suppose you have a slightly older pup looking for a home?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You will find EVERYONE has a horror story no matter what breed you choose. As Frances has said if you put the time effort and training into your cockapoo you will have the best companion you could wish for, this goes for any and every dog what ever the type/ breed.

Everyone will have an opinion but do your reasearch thoroughly and talk to people who have experience of your chosen breed. Many that give over a bad opinion of a dog have very little if any actual experience of them and normaly talk of " My friend knew of a dog and............."


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree that it's a training issue - I have owned several different breeds and my cockapoo is the most trainable dog I have come across - he is really bright and just so anxious to please. However I do personally believe that they are quite high energy dogs and need a good walk at least daily, preferably twice daily. Dylan really loves to zoom around off-lead, rather than plod along at my side like some dogs do, but he is calm at home.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

crazy lady said:


> thankyou so much for that? dont suppose you have a slightly older pup looking for a home?


We have Buzz, Yum-Yum and Yogi who all live with us - sorry they are not up for sale !

If you contact The Cockapoo Club of GB - we are looking to create a list of people able and willing to re-home / take on an older Cockapoo - as opposed to it going into a shelter. Hopefully once this message is out there then people will come to us should they be in a position to need to re-home a dog. We already have interest in people offering to be "foster carers" for Cockapoos until their Forever Homes can be found.

The ILMC is a very useful place for finding adverts that people place for dogs needing re-homing - there are loads of members on here who actively network all that info.

Stephen xx


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

thankyou ,i will do that x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Crazy Lady ... all dogs are different regardless of the breed or mix ... 

You will hear lots of things about this mix, both good and bad .. I have been told so much which I know now hand on heart is not true about cockapoos and most of it was from breeders trying to sell their pups  .. you can get more energetic cockapoos but I think manic is not how I would describe it, also the Poodle is a lively little character to be honest  

Find a good breeder and tell them about your lifestyle and tell them your requirements, if you are looking for an older cockapoo meet and spend some time with the dog before you buy, but be careful some funny adverts out there... hope that helps a little bit xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

People who say these things usually have no experience of the breed. I've heard more people saying that labradoodles are more loopy and hyper but they have been from people who've never owned a poodle cross. I've yet to meet a cockapoo owner who have said anything like that and all have said how much they are enjoying this particular breed and how great they've been with their children, easy to train, etc.


----------

